# Georgetown, OH MALE OTI # 1327



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

URGENT OWNER TURN IN..









 ​Petfinder Pet Photo
1327 - German Shepherd. Male, 4-5 yrs, 82 lbs. He was surrendered by the owner. He is friendly and walks on leash with ease. He is a little timid but warms up quickly. . In: 7/24 Avail:7/24

*Brown County Animal Shelter
*Georgetown, OH
(937) 378-3457 
[email protected]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Georgetown, OH | 1327


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

1327 will be put down at Brown County Animal Shelter some time in the near future
Brown County Animal Shelter 100 Veterans Blvd., GEORGETOWN, OH 45121
(937) 378-3457 

Where to Adopt
Brown County Animal Shelter
100 Veterans Blvd., GEORGETOWN, OH 45121 
1327 has been here since Jul 24, 2011 (2 Days)
Reason being at shelter: 
Owner Surrender
For more information, call: (937) 378-3457


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*ADOPTED !!!!!*:happyboogie:


----------

